# Papà di Di Maio, dipendenti lavorano in nero nella sua azienda



## fabri47 (26 Novembre 2018)

Come fatto vedere da un'inchiesta dell'ultima puntata di Le Iene, Antonio, padre di *Luigi Di Maio*, faceva lavorare in nero i suoi dipendenti, come affermato da *Salvatore Pizzo*, che ha lavorato nella sua azienda edile. "_Di Maio ribadisce in campagna elettorale che viene da una famiglia onesta. Lo venisse a dire in faccia a me, io tutta questa onestà sulla mia pelle non l’ho notata_" ha affermato Pizzo che per un anno è stato pagato in nero, nonostante avesse chiesto di essere regolarizzato.

Di Maio si è difeso così: "_Il fatto è grave, verificherò_" ed ha aggiunto "_io e mio padre non ci siamo parlati per anni_".

Per vedere questo servizio, copiate ed incollate questo link sul vostro browser:
iene.mediaset.it/video/lavoratori-nero-ditta-famiglia-di-maio_245210.shtml


----------



## fabri47 (26 Novembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come fatto vedere da un'inchiesta dell'ultima puntata di Le Iene, Antonio, padre di *Luigi Di Maio*, faceva lavorare in nero i suoi dipendenti, come affermato da *Salvatore Pizzo*, che ha lavorato nella sua azienda edile. "_Di Maio ribadisce in campagna elettorale che viene da una famiglia onesta. Lo venisse a dire in faccia a me, io tutta questa onestà sulla mia pelle non l’ho notata_" ha affermato Pizzo che per un anno è stato pagato in nero, nonostante avesse chiesto di essere regolarizzato.
> 
> Di Maio si è difeso così: "_Il fatto è grave, verificherò_" ed ha aggiunto "_io e mio padre non ci siamo parlati per anni_".
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Novembre 2018)

Questo parla di una roba di 15 anni fa e guarda caso viene fuori proprio adesso


----------



## fabri47 (26 Novembre 2018)

No ma Di Maio che dice che non si parla più col padre per difendersi è epico  . I sospetti sull'azienda di famiglia però già giravano sul web tanto tempo fa, Le Iene ha semplicemente fatto tornare in auge la cosa e andare nel dettaglio. Ciò non toglie che questa cosa è una gran figuraccia e perdità di credibilità per Di Maio (sempre se l'ha mai avuta) e per il Movimento in sè.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Novembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questo parla di una roba di 15 anni fa e guarda caso viene fuori proprio adesso



Quando invece ad essere indagato per lo stesso reato (poi venne prosciolto) era il papà di Renzi invece era cattivissimo. Chiedere la coerenza ai grilletti è impossibile. Vivono in un mondo tutto loro


----------



## 7vinte (26 Novembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No ma Di Maio che dice che non si parla più col padre per difendersi è epico  . I sospetti sull'azienda di famiglia però già giravano sul web tanto tempo fa, Le Iene ha semplicemente fatto tornare in auge la cosa e andare nel dettaglio. Ciò non toglie che questa cosa è una gran figuraccia e perdità di credibilità per Di Maio (sempre se l'ha mai avuta) e per il Movimento in sè.



Ma i grilli sono così. Sono come gli interisti


----------



## __king george__ (26 Novembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Quando invece ad essere indagato per lo stesso reato (poi venne prosciolto) era il papà di Renzi invece era cattivissimo. Chiedere la coerenza ai grilletti è impossibile. Vivono in un mondo tutto loro



sono d'accordo...anche quando Berlusca veniva indagato diceva "è giustizia a orologeria" ma tutti GIUSTAMENTE dicevano "a orologeria o meno il reato c'è"

il più pulito ha la rogna e Di Maio ha fatto una pessima figura...


----------



## 7vinte (26 Novembre 2018)

*I lavoratori in nero si allargano ad almeno 4*


----------



## Pivellino (26 Novembre 2018)

A questo punto ci si aspetta come minimo che non si dimetta, come hanno fatto Renzi e Boschi.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Novembre 2018)

Ragazzi, questa comunque è una cosa veramente grave. Il Movimento 5 stelle se vuole rimanere coerente deve far dimettere Di Maio o al massimo quest'ultimo deve collaborare con il governo per dare la giusta punizione a suo padre (cosa impossibile). Ovvio che non succederà nessuno dei due scenari, ma a questo punto non si mettessero a fare giustizialismo verso gli altri ed i loro padri (altra feccia, sia chiaro, specie il padre della Boschi).

In poche parole, questa è la vera sfida del Movimento 5 Stelle per dimostrare se il loro giustizialismo è veramente genuino o sono moralmente uguali a PD e Forza Italia. E non ci sono mezze misure.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Novembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come fatto vedere da un'inchiesta dell'ultima puntata di Le Iene, Antonio, padre di *Luigi Di Maio*, faceva lavorare in nero i suoi dipendenti, come affermato da *Salvatore Pizzo*, che ha lavorato nella sua azienda edile. "_Di Maio ribadisce in campagna elettorale che viene da una famiglia onesta. Lo venisse a dire in faccia a me, io tutta questa onestà sulla mia pelle non l’ho notata_" ha affermato Pizzo che per un anno è stato pagato in nero, nonostante avesse chiesto di essere regolarizzato.
> 
> Di Maio si è difeso così: "_Il fatto è grave, verificherò_" ed ha aggiunto "_io e mio padre non ci siamo parlati per anni_".
> 
> ...



Io sta cosa che i figli devono scontare i peccati dei genitori mai la capirò..

Caso molto simile a quello di Rezni (la Boschi invece era molto più grave) e ora i 5S dovrebbero comportarsi nello stesso modo..ma ovviamente siamo in Italia e inventeranno scuse come tutti


----------



## Stex (27 Novembre 2018)

in italia x vivere bene, la soluzione e lavorare in nero. le tasse sono altissime. farei anche io come loro. tanto la pensione non la prenderemo mai.


----------



## MarcoG (27 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io sta cosa che i figli devono scontare i peccati dei genitori mai la capirò..
> 
> Caso molto simile a quello di Rezni (la Boschi invece era molto più grave) e ora i 5S dovrebbero comportarsi nello stesso modo..ma ovviamente siamo in Italia e inventeranno scuse come tutti



La società è da oltre 2 anni al 50% di Luigi di Maio, non sconta i peccati del padre. L'indagine partita per i lavoratori in nero si è ora spostata a capannoni abusivi e terreni non accatastati che tutt'ora sono gestiti dal vicepremier.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> La società è da oltre 2 anni al 50% di Luigi di Maio, non sconta i peccati del padre. L'indagine partita per i lavoratori in nero si è ora spostata a capannoni abusivi e terreni non accatastati che tutt'ora sono gestiti dal vicepremier.



Dove l'hai letto su La Repubblica ?


----------



## MarcoG (27 Novembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dove l'hai letto su La Repubblica ?



Premesso che questi attacchi continui alla stampa da parte dei sostenitori grillini oltre che stucchevole oramai evidenzia anche qualche problema di natura sociale e culturale, e premesso come la notizia sia di pubblico dominio come fatto notorio, al punto che ne hanno parlato oltre tutti i giornali (tranne... indovinate....) e i telegiornali, e lo stesso di Maio in diverse interviste reperibili sul web...

... la Ardima srl, società con sede legale a Pomigliano d’Arco (VIA ABATE FELICE TOSCANO, 102,), fondata nel 2012 è compartecipata al 50% tra Luigi e la sorella Rosalba, come e possibile visionare tramite visura alla camera di commercio di Napoli.
Divertente è come una società in perenne rosso sia improvvisamente andata in attivo dalle elezioni di Di Maio, assumendo nuovi dipendenti.
Chiunque sia un professionista o abbia voglia di buttare i suoi soldi, con circa 3 euro può verificare quanto ho appena detto. Basta una visura normale, non serve neanche storica.


Circa le indagini, questa mattina si sono recati sul posto i carabinieri, ed hanno trovato "chiuso". Ci sono state le interviste alle forze dell'ordine su sky tv 24. Le indagini sono partite su segnalazione de "il giornale" e de "le iene", che hanno preparato un nuovo servizio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Premesso che questi attacchi continui alla stampa da parte dei sostenitori grillini oltre che stucchevole oramai evidenzia anche qualche problema di natura sociale e culturale, e premesso come la notizia sia di pubblico dominio come fatto notorio, al punto che ne hanno parlato oltre tutti i giornali (tranne... indovinate....) e i telegiornali, e lo stesso di Maio in diverse interviste reperibili sul web...
> 
> ... la Ardima srl, società con sede legale a Pomigliano d’Arco (VIA ABATE FELICE TOSCANO, 102,), fondata nel 2012 è compartecipata al 50% tra Luigi e la sorella Rosalba, dal marzo del 2012, come e possibile visionare tramite visura alla camera di commercio di Napoli.
> Chiunque sia un professionista o abbia voglia di buttare i suoi soldi, con circa 3 euro può verificare quanto ho appena detto. Basta una visura normale, non serve neanche storica.
> ...



Attacchi alla stampa ? io non attacco proprio nessuno. Io mi limito a constatare i fatti. Oggi i fatti dicono che siamo sotto dittatura dei Media. E sfido chiunque ad ammette il contrario. 

Apri un qualsiasi giornale e ci trovi solo insulti e attacchi al governo GialloVerde, il perchè lo sappiamo benissimo entrambi.


----------



## MarcoG (27 Novembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Attacchi alla stampa ? io non attacco proprio nessuno. Io mi limito a constatare i fatti. Oggi i fatti dicono che siamo sotto dittatura dei Media. E sfido chiunque ad ammette il contrario.
> 
> Apri un qualsiasi giornale e ci trovi solo insulti e attacchi al governo GialloVerde, il perchè lo sappiamo benissimo entrambi.



Non c'è nessuna dittatura dei media, durante il fascismo forse. Oggi c'è molto potere economico nei media e serve moderazione nel cogliere le giuste informazioni.
La stampa si deve leggerla tutta, non solo una testata. Questo permette il pluralismo di informazione che poi consente a chi legge di farsi una sua idea. Il motivo per cui viene attaccato il governo è che compito della stampa è sempre stato quello di fare le pulci al governo, come è giusto che sia, per impedire che il sistema diventi una dittatura. 
Se ti ricordi si parlava anche di Renzi, prima di Berlusconi. Non è una cosa nuova e mirata, è la democrazia. Il fatto quotidiano riporta la sua versione, come Libero o la repubblica....

Ci sarebbe anche da aggiungere che si parla sempre dei 5 stelle perché ne combinano una al giorno e perché si sono da soli eretti a portatori di giustizia e onestà e la cosa da fastidio. Molti dei loro problemi nascono dall'incoerenza che permette di attaccarli "sparando sulla croce rossa". Se io dico "Renzi si deve dimettere perché il padre è un lestofante e lui è il degno figlio", ed ha seguire sostengo che "devo andare io al governo che sono portatore della nuova onestà e del governo del cambiamento" (sto parafrasando le decine di interviste di Di Maio sul tema), non posso poi non accettare le critiche mosse a me e mio padre. E non parlo della Boschi.

La controprova è semplice da trovare e basta guardare proprio al governo e alla Lega, che viene attaccata molto di meno.
Ciò accade perché da una parte Salvini non ha mai detto "siamo i nuovi onesti", ma zitto zitto, da bravo politico italiano (non è un complimento), ha scaricato la responsabilità di un furto di 50 milioni sul suo predecessore... poi perché ha ottenuto i primi risultati utili sul numero degli immigrati e questo ha addirittura fatto guadagnare 3/4 punti percentuali alla Lega, a discapito proprio dei 5 stelle.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Novembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> La società è da oltre 2 anni al 50% di Luigi di Maio, non sconta i peccati del padre. L'indagine partita per i lavoratori in nero si è ora spostata a capannoni abusivi e terreni non accatastati che tutt'ora sono gestiti dal vicepremier.



Fosse così sarebbe gravissimo..anche se va detto che potrebbe essere solo socio senza alcuna delega


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Novembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Premesso che questi attacchi continui alla stampa da parte dei sostenitori grillini oltre che stucchevole oramai evidenzia anche qualche problema di natura sociale e culturale, e premesso come la notizia sia di pubblico dominio come fatto notorio, al punto che ne hanno parlato oltre tutti i giornali (tranne... indovinate....) e i telegiornali, e lo stesso di Maio in diverse interviste reperibili sul web...
> 
> ... la Ardima srl, società con sede legale a Pomigliano d’Arco (VIA ABATE FELICE TOSCANO, 102,), fondata nel 2012 è compartecipata al 50% tra Luigi e la sorella Rosalba, come e possibile visionare tramite visura alla camera di commercio di Napoli.
> Divertente è come una società in perenne rosso sia improvvisamente andata in attivo dalle elezioni di Di Maio, assumendo nuovi dipendenti.
> ...



Il fatto è avvenuto tra il 2009 ed il 2010, Di Maio allora non era socio

Il signor Antonio Di Maio è sicuramente una bruttissima persona perchè, come oggi ricordano tutti gli invasati neo-giustizialisti da destra a sinistra, inizialmente ha assunto in nero, salvo poi regolarizzare la posizione del dipendente in un secondo momento.
Se sarà confermato, dovrà pagare il padre, non il figlio.

Non sono un grillino e spero che il loro governo cada il prima possibile, ma certi paragoni letti su giornali e social con la Boschi e Berlusconi come a dire "eh, capita a tutti... non ci sono santi" li trovo inaccettabili.


----------



## MarcoG (27 Novembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il fatto è avvenuto tra il 2009 ed il 2010, Di Maio allora non era socio
> 
> Il signor Antonio Di Maio è sicuramente una bruttissima persona perchè, come oggi ricordano tutti gli invasati neo-giustizialisti da destra a sinistra, inizialmente ha assunto in nero, salvo poi regolarizzare la posizione del dipendente in un secondo momento.
> Se sarà confermato, dovrà pagare il padre, non il figlio.
> ...



Si attenzione, non sto parlando del lavoro in nero, dove risponde ovviamente solo il padre. 
Dicevo che ora l'indagine si sta spostando sui terreni non accatasti, alcuni dei quali solo della società partecipata da Di Maio (sembra, il condizionale è d'obbligo perché non risultando al catasto bisogna capire come venivano usati).

Condivido che il "succede a tutti" è una boiata... succede a chi si presta, direttamente o indirettamente...


----------



## vota DC (27 Novembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, questa comunque è una cosa veramente grave. Il Movimento 5 stelle se vuole rimanere coerente deve far dimettere Di Maio o al massimo quest'ultimo deve collaborare con il governo per dare la giusta punizione a suo padre (cosa impossibile). Ovvio che non succederà nessuno dei due scenari, ma a questo punto non si mettessero a fare giustizialismo verso gli altri ed i loro padri (altra feccia, sia chiaro, specie il padre della Boschi).
> 
> In poche parole, questa è la vera sfida del Movimento 5 Stelle per dimostrare se il loro giustizialismo è veramente genuino o sono moralmente uguali a PD e Forza Italia. E non ci sono mezze misure.



Dovrebbe iniziare con Fico che in prima persona ha assunto persone in nero. Però non si farà perché m5s non vuole scandali interni e i media vogliono Fico per il gioco di sponda e quindi risulta in una botte di ferro.


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Novembre 2018)

Quello che dà fastidio è che questa notizia del lavoro in nero ha fatto uscire dai sarcofaghi Renzi e Boschi. Non potevano sperare di meglio che una cosa del genere per tentare di riqualificare i loro padri. Meno male che risulta chiaro a quasi tutti di cosa c'era in ballo con il padre della Boschi e con quale dinamica. C'è chi addirittura, per la gravità del fatto, rispolvera Berlusconi in improbabili paragoni nano-Di Maio. Bisogna essere scemi forti per farlo.

Se Di Maio saprà giocarsela potrà uscire fuori da questa vicenda non solo in piedi, ma addirittura più solido di prima. Il politicante medio ha sempre fatto il fenomeno della negazione. La realtà lavorativa in Italia è questa, il problema del lavoro in nero c'è ed è grave. Se proprio il Ministro del lavoro saprà sfruttare in maniera costruttiva l errore del padre, esempio di errore nazionale, allora l immagine del 5 Stelle uscirà rafforzata. Perché significherebbe non più un aspirare ad una onesta aprioristica a tutti i livelli, ovvero qualunque militante del Movimento e relativi parenti (impossibile), ma che di fronte all errore si ponga rimedio. Cosa in realtà non nuova al Movimento.
Mi sembra comunque che l atteggiamento di Di Maio in prima battuta sia stato ottimo. Fatto apprezzato dalla massa. L astiosa caciara è solo di chi è stato rovinato dal Movimento.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (27 Novembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Quello che dà fastidio è che questa notizia del lavoro in nero ha fatto uscire dai sarcofaghi Renzi e Boschi. Non potevano sperare di meglio che una cosa del genere per tentare di riqualificare i loro padri. Meno male che risulta chiaro a quasi tutti di cosa c'era in ballo con il padre della Boschi e con quale dinamica. C'è chi addirittura, per la gravità del fatto, rispolvera Berlusconi in improbabili paragoni nano-Di Maio. Bisogna essere scemi forti per farlo.
> 
> Se Di Maio saprà giocarsela potrà uscire fuori da questa vicenda non solo in piedi, ma addirittura più solido di prima. Il politicante medio ha sempre fatto il fenomeno della negazione. La realtà lavorativa in Italia è questa, il problema del lavoro in nero c'è ed è grave. Se proprio il Ministro del lavoro saprà sfruttare in maniera costruttiva l errore del padre, esempio di errore nazionale, allora l immagine del 5 Stelle uscirà rafforzata. Perché significherebbe non più un aspirare ad una onesta aprioristica a tutti i livelli, ovvero qualunque militante del Movimento e relativi parenti (impossibile), ma che di fronte all errore si ponga rimedio. Cosa in realtà non nuova al Movimento.
> Mi sembra comunque che l atteggiamento di Di Maio in prima battuta sia stato ottimo. Fatto apprezzato dalla massa. L astiosa caciara è solo di chi è stato rovinato dal Movimento.




è vergognoso che lo Stato non stimoli le assunzioni, se non tramite mezzucci e cavolate che abbassano solo in modo illusorio le tasse sul dipendente. Fino a che il 50 % (netto) va al dipendente e il restante 50 % va allo Stato si parla di aria fritta, o meglio di economia illusoria. Fare gli imprenditori in Italia, oggi, è il mestiere più difficile al mondo.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (27 Novembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come fatto vedere da un'inchiesta dell'ultima puntata di Le Iene, Antonio, padre di *Luigi Di Maio*, faceva lavorare in nero i suoi dipendenti, come affermato da *Salvatore Pizzo*, che ha lavorato nella sua azienda edile. "_Di Maio ribadisce in campagna elettorale che viene da una famiglia onesta. Lo venisse a dire in faccia a me, io tutta questa onestà sulla mia pelle non l’ho notata_" ha affermato Pizzo che per un anno è stato pagato in nero, nonostante avesse chiesto di essere regolarizzato.
> 
> Di Maio si è difeso così: "_Il fatto è grave, verificherò_" ed ha aggiunto "_io e mio padre non ci siamo parlati per anni_".
> 
> ...



Ma di che parliamo? ma davvero non si sà che in Italia le piccole imprese edili per sopravvivere debbono necessariamente fare così?E non mi venite a dire che non è vero perchè vuol dire che non sapete di cosa parlate....io ci lavoro in una piccola azienda edile..punto,stop.


----------



## MarcoG (27 Novembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Mi sembra comunque che l atteggiamento di Di Maio in prima battuta sia stato ottimo. Fatto apprezzato dalla massa. L astiosa caciara è solo di chi è stato rovinato dal Movimento.



Non condivido il lavarsene le mani accusando il padre quando ancora non si sa se è davvero colpevole (praticamente lo ha detto Luigi, che, dopo un primo "verificheremo", ha parlato dei tanti errori del padre), ma condivido pienamente il tuo intervento. Ottimo modo di porsi, chinando la testa in attesa di verifiche, come è giusto che sia. Questo è un comportamento, per nulla scontato, che reputo idoneo alla carica che gli è stata conferita.

[MENTION=2344]JesusHeKnows[/MENTION] 
hai ragione da vendere. Nulla da aggiungere.

[MENTION=1984]ScArsenal83[/MENTION] 
hai ragione anche tu, ma in parte. E' necessità per alcuni, ma molti ci sguazzano nel lavoro nero. Purtroppo esiste una normativa e non si può di certo ignorarla dicendo lo fanno tutti, anche perché ora è reato penale non pagare i contributi. 
Detto questo, ne parliamo perché ovviamente è il padre del "premier onesto". Una scusa come un'altra per attaccare la presunta onestà del movimento, che si ricollega al discorso di sopra dello "sparare sulla croce rossa".


----------



## juventino (27 Novembre 2018)

Che figata vedere i paladini dell’informazione mostrare i muscoli coi ladri di galline.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Novembre 2018)

Sta cosa fa veramente ridere. Tra l'altro Di Maio all'epoca avrà avuto 20 anni 

Questa strategia a dimostrare che sono tutti ladri e quindi quelli di prima erano nella norma è urtante. 
Mafia, intrallazzi miliardari con appalti vari e banche...

Figuriamoci, di maio si deve dimettere perché quando aveva 20 anni suo padre aveva qualche operaio in nero. In Campania poi! 

Parlassimo di una mega azienda miliardaria potevo anche capire il senso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Novembre 2018)

Io non sono 5 stelle e non sono un fan di Di Maio, ma dopo aver visto il video con la sceneggiata teatrale della Boschi capisci proprio che i migliori supporter del nuovo governo sono proprio le opposizioni e la stampa a loro vicina. Proprio non ce la fanno.


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Novembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Non condivido il lavarsene le mani accusando il padre quando ancora non si sa se è davvero colpevole (praticamente lo ha detto Luigi, che, dopo un primo "verificheremo", ha parlato dei tanti errori del padre), ma condivido pienamente il tuo intervento. Ottimo modo di porsi, chinando la testa in attesa di verifiche, come è giusto che sia. Questo è un comportamento, per nulla scontato, che reputo idoneo alla carica che gli è stata conferita.
> 
> [MENTION=2344]JesusHeKnows[/MENTION]
> hai ragione da vendere. Nulla da aggiungere.
> ...


Se Di Maio aveva 23 24 anni e l azienda era del padre, tuttalpiu Luigi si era conformato all "ambiente". Nel caso fosse andata davvero così...scandaloso? No! Che ne sappiamo se il figlio non avrebbe voluto agire in quel modo? Non c'era alcun coinvolgimento politico allora tra l altro. 


Scusami ma perché dici "premier onesto"? Cioè adesso Di Maio è un disonesto? A me sembrano evidente le impressionanti difficoltà che un partito ha di sostenere un grado di onestà ad alti livelli. Perché il Movimento dagli oppositori viene visto come presuntuoso in fatto di onesta ma non si può dire che non ci stiano riuscendo. Ripensando a tutti gli episodi il quadro è chiaro: ti distrai un attimo e spunta di tutto. Parlare di dimissioni per Di Maio perché c'era l operaio del padre a nero 8 anni fa è ingiusto. Questo astio parte da chi si è visto compromessa la carriera, e alcuni ci vanno pure dietro. 



juventino ha scritto:


> Che figata vedere i paladini dell’informazione mostrare i muscoli coi ladri di galline.


Da un certo punto di vista è un buon segno: quando succede qualcosa a un membro del 5 stelle fa notizia. Come dire che fa notizia quando perde la Juventus, perché succede raramente. 

Ma in realtà è quello che hai scritto: l informazione è davvero in gran parte distorta. Il 5 stelle lo ha detto così tante volte che adesso sembra si faccia il gioco al contrario. Ma come dire, di giornalisti di parte non c'è (c'era) solo l emblematico Emilio Fede. Sono tanti. 



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io non sono 5 stelle e non sono un fan di Di Maio, ma dopo aver visto il video con la sceneggiata teatrale della Boschi capisci proprio che i migliori supporter del nuovo governo sono proprio le opposizioni e la stampa a loro amica. Proprio non ce la fanno.


Si continua ad ignorare l effetto boomerang, che a volte sembra spostare più consensi dell accusa diretta. 
Effetto boomerang di cui non sono immuni neanche i 5 stelle quando rivendicano troppo spesso gli errori del pd


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Novembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io non sono 5 stelle e non sono un fan di Di Maio, ma dopo aver visto *il video con la sceneggiata teatrale della Boschi *capisci proprio che i migliori supporter del nuovo governo sono proprio le opposizioni e la stampa a loro vicina. Proprio non ce la fanno.



Volevo postarlo, poi ho evitato. Forse ci sono minorenni sul forum.


----------



## MarcoG (28 Novembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Se Di Maio aveva 23 24 anni e l azienda era del padre, tuttalpiu Luigi si era conformato all "ambiente". Nel caso fosse andata davvero così...scandaloso? No! Che ne sappiamo se il figlio non avrebbe voluto agire in quel modo? Non c'era alcun coinvolgimento politico allora tra l altro.



Non ho accusato Di Maio di niente, non so cosa stai difendendo.
Se leggi, ho scritto che l'unica cosa che non condivido è come abbia di fatto ammesso le colpe del padre in una situazione in cui ancora nessuno aveva dimostrato nulla circa la sua (del padre) colpevolezza. 

"Premier onesto" era una constatazione relativa alla situazione di cui stavamo parlando, è cioè che i giornali sparano facilmente su di lui perché il movimento si spaccia per il movimento degli onesti e quindi gli oppositori cercano le cose losche, anche minime, per dimostrare che così non è. 
Ti invito a leggere un attimo gli interventi precedenti prima di scrivere sul forum, ti possono aiutare a comprendere il contesto.

Non ho parlato di dimissioni sue o di altri, di responsabilità sue o di altri, politiche e non. Stai facendo tutto tu.

Sinceramente mi sembra che hai abbassato la testa e sei partito con una difesa a palla di non si capisce cosa e non si capisce perché, palesando un inutile vittimismo. Tuttavia essere fan di questo o di quel partito non vieta di leggere (con magari più attenzione) e capire le cose che vengono scritte. Forse è questo il problema che avete con le testate giornalistiche. Boh


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Novembre 2018)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Ma di che parliamo? *ma davvero non si sà che in Italia le piccole imprese edili per sopravvivere debbono necessariamente fare così?E non mi venite a dire che non è vero perchè vuol dire che non sapete di cosa parlate...*.io ci lavoro in una piccola azienda edile..punto,stop.



Ma infatti molti parlano senza sapere una mazza. Non è solo nel settore edile, ma più in generale nella piccola-media industria, dove spesso lo stipendiato è direttamente colluso col datore di lavoro (vedi il caso del bidello che andava in nero a lavorare il pomeriggio per Antonio Di Maio), anche se quest'ultimo è sempre l'unico a pagarne le conseguenze.
Sto giustizialismo da quattro soldi mi fa rabbrividire.


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Novembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Non ho accusato Di Maio di niente, non so cosa stai difendendo.
> Se leggi, ho scritto che l'unica cosa che non condivido è come abbia di fatto ammesso le colpe del padre in una situazione in cui ancora nessuno aveva dimostrato nulla circa la sua (del padre) colpevolezza.
> "Premier onesto" era una constatazione relativa alla situazione di cui stavamo parlando, è cioè che i giornali sparano facilmente su di lui perché il movimento si spaccia per il movimento degli onesti e quindi gli oppositori cercano le cose losche, anche minime, per dimostrare che così non è.
> Ti invito a leggere un attimo gli interventi precedenti prima di scrivere sul forum, ti possono aiutare a comprendere il contesto.
> ...



Faccio solo da contrappeso a ciò che hai scritto. Sei in errore se mi pensi fanboy di un partito o di un altro. Ognuno in base a quello che percepisce sostiene quella che crede essere la migliore soluzione. Non immaginare di trovarmi a umilianti difese del partito X tra 20 anni, come fanno alcuni anche qui sul forum a battagliare in nome del nano. 
Comunque mi sembra di capire che tu da dentro ti percepisci equilibrato nei tuoi interventi, quando ogni tuo singolo post è anti-5 Stelle. Lo dico non perchè non vada bene, anzi va benissimo, ognuno scrive quel che preferisce, piuttosto perchè adesso ti senti in qualche misura attaccato e stai cercando di mediare quello che avevi detto. Tu dici che non hai detto niente, ma il senso del tuo intervento è chiaro, e ci mancherebbe altro visti i tuoi commenti in generale. Ma non capisco perchè questo bisogno di difendersi: ricordati sempre che in un forum, se di scontro dobbiamo parlare, è uno scontro (confronto) tra le opinioni delle persone, non tra le persone. Non ti conosco, come non conosci me. Cioè a essere del tutto onesti con te percepisco un pò di livore, come se certe volte mettessi un pò di veleno tra le righe, cosa che non mi succede con altre persone, tra l'altro schieratissime con quello che considero il peggio. Però vabè si dice che le cose si fanno in due, e quindi dev'essere anche una cosa mia


----------



## ScArsenal83 (28 Novembre 2018)

[MENTION=1984]ScArsenal83[/MENTION] 
hai ragione anche tu, ma in parte. E' necessità per alcuni, ma molti ci sguazzano nel lavoro nero. *Purtroppo esiste una normativa e non si può di certo ignorarla dicendo lo fanno tutti, anche perché ora è reato penale non pagare i contributi*. 
Detto questo, ne parliamo perché ovviamente è il padre del "premier onesto". Una scusa come un'altra per attaccare la presunta onestà del movimento, che si ricollega al discorso di sopra dello "sparare sulla croce rossa".[/QUOTE]

Possono esistere tutte le normative che vuoi, possono darti anche l'ergastolo, ma quando i clienti iniziano per un qualsiasi banalissimo motivo a non pagarti o a pagarti dopo mesi e mesi o anni, poi vedi se il nero lo fai o no


----------



## ScArsenal83 (28 Novembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma infatti molti parlano senza sapere una mazza. Non è solo nel settore edile, ma più in generale nella piccola-media industria, dove spesso lo stipendiato è direttamente colluso col datore di lavoro (vedi il caso del bidello che andava in nero a lavorare il pomeriggio per Antonio Di Maio), anche se quest'ultimo è sempre l'unico a pagarne le conseguenze.
> Sto giustizialismo da quattro soldi mi fa rabbrividire.



Lo stipendiato è colluso con il datore di lavoro perchè deve dar da mangiare a se e famiglia, figuriamoci se un datore di lavoro ha voglia di tenere una persona in nero, a meno che non si tratti di criminali, ma quando per uno stipendio di 1000€ mensili devi cacciarne €2000 tra inps,inail,cassa edile e chi più ne ha più ne metta (e tralascio gli anticipi iva che sono una genialata), moltiplica questi 2000 per ..boh 4/5 dipendenti arriviamo a 10000€ mensili..una piccola azienda incassa (non fattura) sempre quanto gli basta per sopravvivere ogni mese?ok....


----------



## vota DC (28 Novembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io non sono 5 stelle e non sono un fan di Di Maio, ma dopo aver visto il video con la sceneggiata teatrale della Boschi capisci proprio che i migliori supporter del nuovo governo sono proprio le opposizioni e la stampa a loro vicina. Proprio non ce la fanno.



La cosa assurda secondo me è che nel Pd sono diventati più "plasticosi" e meno ideologici di Fi stessa.
Faccio un esempio: se Gasparri viene indagato a un certo punto Berlusconi lo molla senza troppi indugi, l'unica cosa personale è Berlusconi stesso.
Nel Pd invece se il cugino del cugino del cugino della Boschi viene indagato tutti fanno cerchio e sono disposti ad affondare insieme. Basti pensare ad Arezzo dove si sono praticamente dati fuoco assieme a decenni di tradizione pur di difendere padre padrone Boschi.

Questo è un fenomeno nuovo, fino al 2007 il centrosinistra era parecchio manettaro, poi ha cominciato con questa storia del garantismo. Non ci arrivano proprio che anche se venisse fuori che il partito dell'onestà è retto da trafficanti di organi che ammazzano i bambini gli elettori non andrebbero al compromesso pensando "eh sì non hanno titolo di criticare teniamoci il Pd e anche Berlusconi in fondo non è così male" ma diventerebbero ancora più duri e chiederebbero le teste dei dirigenti. Di Maio stesso è intercambiabile: si parlava del limite di due mandati, Di Maio è uno che si è forzati a mettere lì perché al momento non esiste la democrazia diretta e per molti pentastellati è poco più che un fastidio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Novembre 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Che figata vedere i paladini dell’informazione mostrare i muscoli coi ladri di galline.



Ieri sera Floris ha mostrato a Di Maio uno stabile diroccato di proprietà della famiglia che dovrebbe essere in disuso invece dentro ci tengono degli attrezzi..che abusivismo!!!


----------



## PM3 (28 Novembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma infatti molti parlano senza sapere una mazza. Non è solo nel settore edile, ma più in generale nella piccola-media industria, dove spesso lo stipendiato è direttamente colluso col datore di lavoro (vedi il caso del bidello che andava in nero a lavorare il pomeriggio per Antonio Di Maio), anche se quest'ultimo è sempre l'unico a pagarne le conseguenze.
> Sto giustizialismo da quattro soldi mi fa rabbrividire.



Il settore edile è il più difficile da gestire. 
Negli altri si fa commercio, ovvero vendo un bene, contestualmente incasso il guadagno. In edilizia vi è una prestazione, e il cliente paga dopo che questa è stata effettuata... Trovare un cliente che ti paga a 40-60 giorni è un attimo... 
Purtroppo in questo settore non c'è l'abitudine della stipula di un contratto con conseguente fattura di acconto.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Novembre 2018)

*Aggiornamento del caso, nella puntata di Le Iene di ieri 27 novembre: spuntano altri 3 lavoratori pagati in nero dall'azienda del padre di Di Maio.*

Link del nuovo servizio (copiate ed incollate sul vostro browser):

iene.mediaset.it/2018/news/di-maio-lavoro-nero-altri-lavoratori-azienda-edile-famiglia_250167.shtml?fbclid=IwAR3Hs8-4dNt8ZSghnSNAmkanRjULvYVsK4ToRRC6eUFG1_u4zsAt-yIFlPk


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Novembre 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> *Il settore edile è il più difficile da gestire*.
> Negli altri si fa commercio, ovvero vendo un bene, contestualmente incasso il guadagno. In edilizia vi è una prestazione, e il cliente paga dopo che questa è stata effettuata... Trovare un cliente che ti paga a 40-60 giorni è un attimo...
> Purtroppo in questo settore non c'è l'abitudine della stipula di un contratto con conseguente fattura di acconto.



Artigianato (pelletteria, vestiario). Stessa roba.


----------



## sacchino (28 Novembre 2018)

Ma i mostri sono sempre quelli che pagano in nero in Italia? E quelli che li prendono i soldi sono sempre vittime?


----------



## juventino (28 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ieri sera Floris ha mostrato a Di Maio uno stabile diroccato di proprietà della famiglia che dovrebbe essere in disuso invece dentro ci tengono degli attrezzi..che abusivismo!!!



Il problema siamo noi che diamo importanza a queste scemenze. Se la piantassimo di seguire scoop fuffa come questo, come i soldi della Lega o come le case di Renzi questi buffoni che, con enorme arroganza, si spacciano grandi reporter e giornalisti indipendenti contro i poteri forti chiuderebbero all’istante.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Novembre 2018)

*Di Maio ha appena pubblicato tutte le carte che attestano non solo che era assunto ma ha anche portato tutti gli estratto conto dei pagamenti. 

Come al solito ( ma inutile dirlo ) ennesima balla inventata dai soliti ritardati per screditare il governo *


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Novembre 2018)

Che adesso le Iene chiedano scusa in diretta Mondiale e tornino a rosicare nel loro cestino. Inutili schiavi del loro padrone


----------



## evangel33 (28 Novembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Di Maio ha appena pubblicato tutte le carte che attestano non solo che era assunto ma ha anche portato tutti gli estratto conto dei pagamenti.
> 
> Come al solito ( ma inutile dirlo ) ennesima balla inventata dai soliti ritardati per screditare il governo *



E ci mancherebbe altro! Il figlio in regola non è il problema.
Il problema sono gli altri lavoratori in nero...


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Novembre 2018)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> E ci mancherebbe altro! Il figlio in regola non è il problema.
> Il problema sono gli altri lavoratori in nero...



Cioè tu mi stai dicendo che le imprese di costruzioni nel sud italia fanno lavorare le persone in nero ? MA VERAMENTE ?


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Novembre 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Ma i mostri sono sempre quelli che pagano in nero in Italia? *E quelli che li prendono i soldi sono sempre vittime?*



Amen
Forse io ho vissuto sulla luna finora, ma ho preso da ragazzo tante volte i soldi in nero. Piange e sentenzia il raccomsndato pieddino o forzista. Robaccia


----------



## Pamparulez2 (29 Novembre 2018)

È stucchevole questa caccia alle streghe contro i 5s. Io non sono un loro elettore MA è indubbio che me li stiano rendendo simpatici.
Ma poi....... da quando le (eventuali) colpe dei padri ricadono sui figli???


----------



## tifosa asRoma (29 Novembre 2018)

Il problema non è quanto sia diffuso il lavoro nero in italia, il problema è il doppio pesismo che i 5 stelle applicano, ora a destra e a manca si sentono solo commenti del tipo ehhh ma che sarà mai, il lavoro nero è sempre esistito, chi non è stato mai pagato in nero nella sua vita ecc ecc... il lavoro nero sono tasse e contributi non pagati ed è gravissimo, giustificare la cosa col fatto che tutti fanno così è ancora più grave, gridare onestà a parole è troppo semplice, bisogna dimostrarlo con i fatti. Gli elettori 5 stelle li ricordo come giustizialisti, poi sono diventati garantisti, adesso giustificano addirittura i reati. Trovo molto più giusto il comportamento di Di maio rispetto a quello dei suoi elettori, che mi sembrano onestamente gli adepti di una setta religiosa, è un elettorato completamente acritico, possibile che qualsiasi cosa facciano i 5 stelle è sempre fatta bene ? Tutti sbagliamo nella vita meno che i politici 5 stelle, qua siamo al fanatismo puro ed è inquietante oltre che pericoloso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Novembre 2018)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Il problema non è quanto sia diffuso il lavoro nero in italia, il problema è il doppio pesismo che i 5 stelle applicano, ora a destra e a manca si sentono solo commenti del tipo ehhh ma che sarà mai, il lavoro nero è sempre esistito, chi non è stato mai pagato in nero nella sua vita ecc ecc... il lavoro nero sono tasse e contributi non pagati ed è gravissimo, giustificare la cosa col fatto che tutti fanno così è ancora più grave, gridare onestà a parole è troppo semplice, bisogna dimostrarlo con i fatti. Gli elettori 5 stelle li ricordo come giustizialisti, poi sono diventati garantisti, adesso giustificano addirittura i reati. Trovo molto più giusto il comportamento di Di maio rispetto a quello dei suoi elettori, che mi sembrano onestamente gli adepti di una setta religiosa, è un elettorato completamente acritico, possibile che qualsiasi cosa facciano i 5 stelle è sempre fatta bene ? Tutti sbagliamo nella vita meno che i politici 5 stelle, qua siamo al fanatismo puro ed è inquietante oltre che pericoloso.



Dall altra parte vedo persone che vanno "contro" indipendentemente da quello che succede. 

E' come se tua moglie fosse stata stuprata per 30 anni poi arriva un carabiniere che ti aiuta ti salva ma te appena uscito di casa inizi ad insultarlo perchè ha gli stivali sporchi. 

Ma come ? L'altro ti ha stuprato la moglie per 20anni e vieni qui a guardare il fango sugli stivali ? 

Nessuno dice che il M5S è perfetto e ci mancherebbe altro, l'esempio di ieri con il voto " contrario" al DL sicurezza ne è l'esempio ma è giusto cosi. 

Questo paese aveva 2 possibilità : o staccavamo la spina mandando al governo PD e FI o si tentava il salto nel buio con Lega e 5stelle.

Il fatto che ogni Lobby , ogni tv o media in generale sia contro i GialloVerdi significa che stanno facendo bene.


----------



## sunburn (29 Novembre 2018)

Questa discussione fotografa il motivo per cui l'Italia non sarà mai un Paese evoluto. Per i nemici intransigenti, per gli amici centomila giustificazioni. Speravo che almeno da questo punto di vista quelli del movimento fossero diversi da quelli di pd, lega, forza italia e via dicendo ma evidentemente sbagliavo.
Uno il cui padre fa ricorso al lavoro nero non può fare il ministro del lavoro. Punto. Non è questione di reati, onestà/disonestà. E' una questione di opportunità politica e istituzionale. E' un concetto così elementare che mi sembra anche ridicolo doverlo sottolineare, ma a quanto pare... 

PS: "ihihihih il lavoro nero è la norma" ---> "evviva il reddito di cittadinanza"...


----------



## tifosa asRoma (29 Novembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Questa discussione fotografa il motivo per cui l'Italia non sarà mai un Paese evoluto. Per i nemici intransigenti, per gli amici centomila giustificazioni. Speravo che almeno da questo punto di vista quelli del movimento fossero diversi da quelli di pd, lega, forza italia e via dicendo ma evidentemente sbagliavo.
> Uno il cui padre fa ricorso al lavoro nero non può fare il ministro del lavoro. Punto. Non è questione di reati, onestà/disonestà. E' una questione di opportunità politica e istituzionale. E' un concetto così elementare che mi sembra anche ridicolo doverlo sottolineare, ma a quanto pare...
> 
> PS: "ihihihih il lavoro nero è la norma" ---> "evviva il reddito di cittadinanza"...



Io la penso perfettamente come te, però sul fatto che di maio non possa fare il ministro perché il padre ha assunto in nero non sono d'accordo, ognuno risponde delle proprie azioni e non vedo perché di maio debba pagare gli errori del padre , se poi dovesse venire fuori che lui sapeva tutto allora il discorso cambia ma fino a quel momento fa bene a restare dove sta e lo dico da persona a cui di maio piace meno di zero.


----------



## Victorss (29 Novembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma i grilli sono così. Sono come gli interisti



Non generalizzare per cortesia. E non darmi dell' interista, per favore.


----------



## Victorss (29 Novembre 2018)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Io la penso perfettamente come te, però sul fatto che di maio non possa fare il ministro perché il padre ha assunto in nero non sono d'accordo, ognuno risponde delle proprie azioni e non vedo perché di maio debba pagare gli errori del padre , se poi dovesse venire fuori che lui sapeva tutto allora il discorso cambia ma fino a quel momento fa bene a restare dove sta e lo dico da persona a cui di maio piace meno di zero.



Giusto, bisogna verificare e indagare la posizione di Di Maio. Se è coinvolto deve dimettersi IMMEDIATAMENTE, non può ricoprire quella carica. 
Se invece non c'entra nulla non vedo perché debba essere colpevolizzato per un crimine commesso dal padre. Non ha nessun senso.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Novembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Questa discussione fotografa il motivo per cui l'Italia non sarà mai un Paese evoluto. Per i nemici intransigenti, per gli amici centomila giustificazioni. Speravo che almeno da questo punto di vista quelli del movimento fossero diversi da quelli di pd, lega, forza italia e via dicendo ma evidentemente sbagliavo.
> Uno il cui padre fa ricorso al lavoro nero non può fare il ministro del lavoro. Punto. Non è questione di reati, onestà/disonestà. E' una questione di opportunità politica e istituzionale. E' un concetto così elementare che mi sembra anche ridicolo doverlo sottolineare, ma a quanto pare...
> 
> PS: "ihihihih il lavoro nero è la norma" ---> "evviva il reddito di cittadinanza"...



da quanto in qua le colpe del padre devono ricadere sul figlio?


----------



## CarpeDiem (29 Novembre 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> da quanto in qua le colpe del padre devono ricadere sul figlio?



Da quello che ricordo io dal padre di Renzi in poi...


----------



## juventino (29 Novembre 2018)

Oggi le autorità tedesche hanno iniziato le perquisizioni degli uffici della Deutsche Bank a Francoforte. Sapete, una cosa da niente: soltanto 230 miliardi di euro riciclati (e il tutto a breve distanza di tempo dal caso Danske, in cui sempre la Deutsche è coinvolta per un altro centinaio di miliardi).
Però mi raccomando, noi continuiamo ad andare dietro a Di Maio, Renzi, la Boschi o la Lega di Bossi e Belsito.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Novembre 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Da quello che ricordo io dal padre di Renzi in poi...



per fortuna che il padre di berlusconi non era in vità altrimenti sarebbe iniziato da quel momento


----------



## ScArsenal83 (29 Novembre 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Oggi le autorità tedesche hanno iniziato le perquisizioni degli uffici della Deutsche Bank a Francoforte. Sapete, una cosa da niente: soltanto 230 miliardi di euro riciclati (e il tutto a breve distanza di tempo dal caso Danske, in cui sempre la Deutsche è coinvolta per un altro centinaio di miliardi).
> Però mi raccomando, noi continuiamo ad andare dietro a Di Maio, Renzi, la Boschi o la Lega di Bossi e Belsito.



Se è per questo in Germania c'è più nero che in Italia.....


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Novembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Questa discussione fotografa il motivo per cui l'Italia non sarà mai un Paese evoluto. Per i nemici intransigenti, per gli amici centomila giustificazioni. Speravo che almeno da questo punto di vista quelli del movimento fossero diversi da quelli di pd, lega, forza italia e via dicendo ma evidentemente sbagliavo.
> Uno il cui padre fa ricorso al lavoro nero non può fare il ministro del lavoro. Punto. Non è questione di reati, onestà/disonestà. E' una questione di opportunità politica e istituzionale. E' un concetto così elementare che mi sembra anche ridicolo doverlo sottolineare, ma a quanto pare...
> 
> PS: "ihihihih il lavoro nero è la norma" ---> "evviva il reddito di cittadinanza"...


Se tu nasci in una famiglia che fa lavoro in nero...in partenza, di base, ti sono precluse delle possibilità nella vita? Di Maio è nato già peccatore in stile barbaro cristiano?
Sarebbe da cacciare a pedate se si scoprisse che sfrutta la sua carica politica per aiutare il padre. Magari a compiere illeciti


----------



## Zenos (29 Novembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Se tu nasci in una famiglia che fa lavoro in nero...in partenza, di base, ti sono precluse delle possibilità nella vita? Di Maio è nato già peccatore in stile barbaro cristiano?
> Sarebbe da cacciare a pedate se si scoprisse che sfrutta la sua carica politica per aiutare il padre. Magari a compiere illeciti



Non ci arrivano. Ne quelli che accusano di Maio,ne quelli che accusavano Renzi.


----------



## sunburn (29 Novembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Se tu nasci in una famiglia che fa lavoro in nero...in partenza, di base, ti sono precluse delle possibilità nella vita? Di Maio è nato già peccatore in stile barbaro cristiano?
> Sarebbe da cacciare a pedate se si scoprisse che sfrutta la sua carica politica per aiutare il padre. Magari a compiere illeciti


In un Paese civile mi sarebbe precluso fare il Ministro del Lavoro. E' una questione di opportunità politica e istituzionale. Se non ci arrivi fai anche tu parte del problema.


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Novembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> In un Paese civile mi sarebbe precluso fare il Ministro del Lavoro. E' una questione di opportunità politica e istituzionale. Se non ci arrivi fai anche tu parte del problema.


Nel tuo paese civile inventeresti un nuovo modo per discriminare. Solo una fortunata élite di pochi elementi può ambire a ricoprire certi ruoli. Per una persona, la rivalsa sociale o magari familiare, cancellata. 

Tra l altro se lasci fuori persone apposto con la legge ma con una mela marcia in famiglia, immagino la tua opinione su chi invece direttamente ha commesso illeciti ma comunque si ritrova in politica. C'è un partito che ambisce a questo tipo di trasparenza, si chiama movimento 5 stelle


----------



## CarpeDiem (29 Novembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Nel tuo paese civile inventeresti un nuovo modo per discriminare. Solo una fortunata élite di pochi elementi può ambire a ricoprire certi ruoli. Per una persona, la rivalsa sociale o magari familiare, cancellata.
> 
> Tra l altro se lasci fuori persone apposto con la legge ma con una mela marcia in famiglia, immagino la tua opinione su chi invece direttamente ha commesso illeciti ma comunque si ritrova in politica. C'è un partito che ambisce a questo tipo di trasparenza, si chiama movimento 5 stelle


Guarda che che neanche il movimento 5 stelle vuole la rivalsa sociale e familiare. 
Basta vedere cos'è successo qualche giorno fa a Corleone


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Novembre 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Guarda che che neanche il movimento 5 stelle vuole la rivalsa sociale e familiare.
> Basta vedere cos'è successo qualche giorno fa a Corleone


Padre di Di Maio, padre di Boschi 2.0?
Ci mancherebbe che ti esponi ad aperture con parenti di mafiosi, senza sapere chi sono queste persone, che rapporti intrattengono. Sarebbe una cosa berlusconiana. 
Tra l'altro temo che perfino tu stesso avresti contestato l eventuale contrario, ovvero se Di Maio avesse dato l ok a un candidato in eventuali rapporti con soggetti a rischio mafia. In pratica non c'erano opzioni giuste, qualsiasi scelta sarebbe stata sbagliata. 
Qua si sta parlando che Di Maio non può fare il Ministro anche se è pulito, perché suo padre 10 anni fa ha dato lavoro in nero, quando Di Maio non era neanche in politica.

Che poi sulla stessa falsariga se Di Maio del 5 stelle, nato sbagliato per colpa del padre, oggi è Ministro...allora il 5 stelle apre alla rivalsa sociale!


----------



## sunburn (29 Novembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Nel tuo paese civile inventeresti un nuovo modo per discriminare. Solo una fortunata élite di pochi elementi può ambire a ricoprire certi ruoli. Per una persona, la rivalsa sociale o magari familiare, cancellata.
> 
> Tra l altro se lasci fuori persone apposto con la legge ma con una mela marcia in famiglia, immagino la tua opinione su chi invece direttamente ha commesso illeciti ma comunque si ritrova in politica. C'è un partito che ambisce a questo tipo di trasparenza, si chiama movimento 5 stelle


Discriminare? Rivalsa sociale? 
Ci sei o ci fai?


----------



## CarpeDiem (29 Novembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Padre di Di Maio, padre di Boschi 2.0?
> Ci mancherebbe che ti esponi ad aperture con parenti di mafiosi, senza sapere chi sono queste persone, che rapporti intrattengono. Sarebbe una cosa berlusconiana.
> Tra l'altro temo che perfino tu stesso avresti contestato l eventuale contrario, ovvero se Di Maio avesse dato l ok a un candidato in eventuali rapporti con soggetti a rischio mafia. In pratica non c'erano opzioni giuste, qualsiasi scelta sarebbe stata sbagliata.
> Qua si sta parlando che Di Maio non può fare il Ministro anche se è pulito, perché suo padre 10 anni fa ha dato lavoro in nero, quando Di Maio non era neanche in politica.
> ...


Quindi mi confermi che Di Maio ha discriminato delle persone, senza conoscerle, solo per la parentela, e secondo me ha sbagliato. 
Allo stesso modo secondo me sta sbagliando chi attacca di Maio per gli errori del padre, o chi attaccava Di Battista per l'orientamento politico del padre. 
Però i Grillini non dovrebbero pensarla come me


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Novembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Discriminare? Rivalsa sociale?
> Ci sei o ci fai?


Mannaggia a chi non vi ha insegnato l educazione. 
Rispondi sul merito o vai a dormire: nel tuo paese "civile" lasci fuori (da certi ruoli) una persona solo perché nata col peccato di avere il padre che ha dato lavoro in nero. 

Discriminare: distinguere, differenziare, spec. in base a dati oggettivi. 
Sottoporre a discriminazione razziale, politica, sociale. 

Perfino le frange più estremiste riderebbero della tua idea di civiltà 


CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Quindi mi confermi che Di Maio ha discriminato delle persone, senza conoscerle, solo per la parentela, e secondo me ha sbagliato.
> Allo stesso modo secondo me sta sbagliando chi attacca di Maio per gli errori del padre, o chi attaccava Di Battista per l'orientamento politico del padre.
> Però i Grillini non dovrebbero pensarla come me


Ti ripeto che se Di Maio avesse partecipato in prima persona alla presentazione di un candidato che si è fatto una foto con un parente di mafiosi, tu oppositore del 5 stelle saresti corso a gridare allo scandalo. Ovvero nessuna scelta giusta disponibile. Tutti questi "problemi" interpretativi li creano solo gli oppositori più accaniti. Penso che neanche Renzi in persona avrebbe niente da dire su Di Maio che non va più a Corleone

Il problema di quello che hai scritto è che hai imposto una premessa ad hoc per cui se il 5 stelle in attesa di verifiche prende le distanze da un soggetto a rischio, allora non è un partito che dà la possibilità a tutti. Ma la sola intenzione del reddito di cittadinanza dovrebbe far emergere chiaramente che si tratta di un partito che guarda a tutte le classi sociali


----------



## sunburn (30 Novembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Mannaggia a chi non vi ha insegnato l educazione.
> Rispondi sul merito o vai a dormire: nel tuo paese "civile" lasci fuori (da certi ruoli) una persona solo perché nata col peccato di avere il padre che ha dato lavoro in nero.
> 
> Discriminare: distinguere, differenziare, spec. in base a dati oggettivi.
> ...



Nei Paesi civili non si mette nella posizione apicale di un'organizzazione di un determinato settore un soggetto i cui prossimi congiunti abbiano violato le regole di quel determinato settore. È un concetto davvero elementare, è imbarazzante che non lo si capisca. Sono stati versati fiumi di inchiostro sull'argomento da diversi secoli da persone ben più illustri e competenti di me, che tu definisci "estremisti"... Mannaggia a chi non vi ha mandato a scuola(semi-cit).


----------



## MarcoG (30 Novembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Nei Paesi civili non si mette nella posizione apicale di un'organizzazione di un determinato settore un soggetto i cui prossimi congiunti abbiano violato le regole di quel determinato settore. È un concetto davvero elementare, è imbarazzante che non lo si capisca. Sono stati versati fiumi di inchiostro sull'argomento da diversi secoli da persone ben più illustri e competenti di me, che tu definisci "estremisti"... Mannaggia a chi non vi ha mandato a scuola(semi-cit).



Rinuncia. Dopo un paio di post si capisce che non vale la pena. 
Piuttosto facciamoci due risate con "sono in stampa le tessere", ammissione di abuso d'ufficio o menzogna.
Seguito da "Il mio staff sta lavorando con le poste", ammissione di abuso d'ufficio per aver aggirato la normativa sui bandi pubblici oltre i 200.000 euro.
E per finire... "le stiamo spedendo ai capofamiglia", che non si capisce chi siano, salvo non si sia nel secolo scorso.
Chiude tutto la comunicazione ufficiale delle poste italiane, che smentisce ogni contatto (e giustamente altrimenti rischia di essere indagata per aver aggirato anche lei la normativa sui bandi).
Vabbé dai, sono i giornali, non loro che mettono in giro fake news e video manipolati. Poi dicono che uno è contro i 5 stelle... vammi a spiegare una persona assennata come fa a credere a loro. Pensavo che con Silvio si fosse vicini al fondo del barile e con Renzi si fosse toccato il fondo, ma son sempre in grado di stupirmi...


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Novembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Nei Paesi civili non si mette nella posizione apicale di un'organizzazione di un determinato settore un soggetto i cui prossimi congiunti abbiano violato le regole di quel determinato settore. È un concetto davvero elementare, è imbarazzante che non lo si capisca. Sono stati versati fiumi di inchiostro sull'argomento da diversi secoli da persone ben più illustri e competenti di me, che tu definisci "estremisti"... Mannaggia a chi non vi ha mandato a scuola(semi-cit).


"I cui prossimi congiunti abbiano violato le regole". 
Il formalismo è del tutto giustificato, è uno scandalo inaccettabile. 
Oppure sono acide menate di chi deve semplicemente fare opposizione al partito x. Stai dicendo quindi che lo Stato, lasciando il Ministro del lavoro al suo posto, sta di fatto consentendo una grave ingiustizia, sta apertamente dicendo "l Italia è un paese incivile". O magari di più, dovrebbe essere illegale, Di Maio non dovrebbe proprio poter stare lì, giusto? 
Nessuno dice niente però. Ho visto che neanche colui che è stato rovinato, Renzie, ha chiesto qualcosa del genere. Contesta l operato del Ministro, ma che sia tutto ciò sia incivile no non lo dice neanche lui. 
Ed è un concetto elementare. Eppure nessuno dice niente, che strano. 

A proposito di inciviltà, ti scandalizzavi quando il nano (in persona, non le persone congiunte) faceva frode fiscale, falso in bilancio, compravendita di senatori, rapporti d amicizia e professionali con soggetti dell ambiente mafioso. E ancora, le truffe perpetrate prima ancora di entrare in politica. Te lo dico io dov eri: a farti le seghe o a urlare "il presidente ci ha portato la Champions". Eccolo, il paese "incivile".


----------



## Sotiris (30 Novembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come fatto vedere da un'inchiesta dell'ultima puntata di Le Iene, Antonio, padre di *Luigi Di Maio*, faceva lavorare in nero i suoi dipendenti, come affermato da *Salvatore Pizzo*, che ha lavorato nella sua azienda edile. "_Di Maio ribadisce in campagna elettorale che viene da una famiglia onesta. Lo venisse a dire in faccia a me, io tutta questa onestà sulla mia pelle non l’ho notata_" ha affermato Pizzo che per un anno è stato pagato in nero, nonostante avesse chiesto di essere regolarizzato.
> 
> Di Maio si è difeso così: "_Il fatto è grave, verificherò_" ed ha aggiunto "_io e mio padre non ci siamo parlati per anni_".
> 
> ...



Queste sono cavolate, come lo erano per Renzi a suo tempo.
I 5S stanno scoppiando (perso circa il 7-8% dei voti) da soli, non c'è bisogno di questi mezzucci.


----------



## sunburn (30 Novembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> "I cui prossimi congiunti abbiano violato le regole".
> Il formalismo è del tutto giustificato, è uno scandalo inaccettabile.
> Oppure sono acide menate di chi deve semplicemente fare opposizione al partito x. Stai dicendo quindi che lo Stato, lasciando il Ministro del lavoro al suo posto, sta di fatto consentendo una grave ingiustizia, sta apertamente dicendo "l Italia è un paese incivile". O magari di più, dovrebbe essere illegale, Di Maio non dovrebbe proprio poter stare lì, giusto?
> Nessuno dice niente però. Ho visto che neanche colui che è stato rovinato, Renzie, ha chiesto qualcosa del genere. Contesta l operato del Ministro, ma che sia tutto ciò sia incivile no non lo dice neanche lui.
> Ed è un concetto elementare. Eppure nessuno dice niente, che strano.


Strano che Renzi non lo dica, vero?
Comunque, va bene così. Tieniti la tua idea di Paese civile in cui non ci sarebbe nulla di male se il figlio di Moggi diventasse capo dell'associazione italiana arbitri, io mi tengo la mia idea di Paese civile e continuo a pensare che chi la pensa come te faccia parte del problema. Di certo non cambio idea per qualche reputazione negativa su un forum. 




Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> A proposito di inciviltà, ti scandalizzavi quando il nano (in persona, non le persone congiunte) faceva frode fiscale, falso in bilancio, compravendita di senatori, rapporti d amicizia e professionali con soggetti dell ambiente mafioso. E ancora, le truffe perpetrate prima ancora di entrare in politica. Te lo dico io dov eri: a farti le seghe o a urlare "il presidente ci ha portato la Champions". Eccolo, il paese "incivile".


Quanto degrado intellettuale e culturale in questo commento. Ma purtroppo con te è così: quando non sai cosa dire, ti inventi presunte simpatie politiche(che ti ho già detto di non avere) e blateri di complotti contro i 5 stelle. Sai che, al contrario di te, c'è gente con delle idee, giuste o sbagliate che siano, che non cambiano in base alle convenienze del momento? Dovresti provare anche tu. 
Buona continuazione.


----------



## Mille e una notte (1 Dicembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Strano che Renzi non lo dica, vero?
> Comunque, va bene così. Tieniti la tua idea di Paese civile in cui non ci sarebbe nulla di male se il figlio di Moggi diventasse capo dell'associazione italiana arbitri, io mi tengo la mia idea di Paese civile e continuo a pensare che chi la pensa come te faccia parte del problema. Di certo non cambio idea per qualche reputazione negativa su un forum.
> 
> 
> ...


L'errore di base è che con un'impostazione di base come quella che proponi tarperai in partenza le ali di persone che a questo punto definirei innocenti. Semplicemente gli tarpi le ali. Fare una selezione per un'ideale di civiltà è giusto. Per assurdo però diventi incivile se sbagli il criterio di selezione, perchè stai discriminando a tutti gli effetti. Teoricamente è come lasciare fuori una persona perchè donna o perchè con la pelle di altro colore dal bianco.

Avere un'idea di una cosa è pure giusto, io contesto l'idea mica te. Certo che se nessuno, di nessun ambiente, chiede le dimissioni di Di Maio, beh potremmo quantomeno cominciare col dire che se resta al Ministero non sta facendo niente di illegale. Non si tratta neanche di aver rischiato una condanna e averla superata: non c'è niente in partenza. Qui la questione è puramente etica o comunque basata su idee personali. Ma anche qui mi sembra ci sia poco da scandalizzarsi, perchè il passo di questo governo da questo punto di vista è netto ed oggettivo, dato che prima invece il piano di discussione era la pura legalità/illegalità. Forse è un buon segno che oggi la gente stia imparando a scandalizzarsi per ogni cosa, perchè certo negli ultimi 20 anni non lo faceva affatto. E in Italia ne sono successe di cose. Stai a vedere che i presuntuosi paladini dell'onestà a farlo di gridarla 'sta onestà ne stanno effettivamente portando un pò? E soprattutto hanno fatto spostare il focus delle persone su questi aspetti? Il rischio di apparire totalmente di parte è il mio, ma non fa niente 

Tra l'altro Di Maio non sta cercando di prendere le difese del padre, mentre altri in queste dinamiche scappano e tagliano corto lui sta dando la massima disponibilità, risponde alle domande, invita a fare tutti gli accertamenti del caso. Si sta comportando correttamente, è presente, cosa deve fare di più in merito alla vicenda? 

Lo dico a te come l'ho detto ad altri. Nel discutere su internet spesso faccio da specchio a ciò che ho di fronte. Nel momento in cui si passa alla maleducazione, personalmente è lì il degrado, perchè qualsiasi sia il contenuto, la cornice è scadente. Niente di nuovo sotto il sole, dato che oggi le discussioni sono impostate in stile facebook, dove appunto il substrato è sempre maleducazione e insulti tra utenti, che scambiano in continuazione il contestare il contenuto dell'utente per l'utente stesso. Buona continuazione anche a te


----------

